# Game #48 (2/7): Los Angeles Lakers @ Dallas Mavericks



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (24-23) @ Dallas Mavericks (37-10)



Date: Tuesday, February 7th
Time: 5:30 pm

 
 
Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Smush Parker", "Parker");</script>S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Devean George", "George");</script>D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.346*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
 <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> <script language="javascript">playerName ("Jason Terry", "Terry");</script>J. Terry</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Griffin</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Howard</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Nowitzki</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Diop</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *25.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *2.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Reserves
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green</td><td valign="top">V. Wafer</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.4*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J. Stackhouse</td><td align="center" valign="top">E. Dampier</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Van Horn</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Harris</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Daniels</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.3*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
 </td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> 
</td> <td align="left"> 
</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>37</td> <td>10</td> <td>.787</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.3</td> <td>87.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>31</td> <td>17</td> <td>.646</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>106.7</td> <td>100.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>26</td> <td>24</td> <td>.520</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>99.8</td> <td>99.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*4*</td> <td align="left">*Dallas*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>*37*</td> <td>*10*</td> <td>*.787*</td> <td>*-*</td> <td><nobr>*18-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*19-6*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*23-7*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-2*</nobr></td> <td>*99.7*</td> <td>*93.3*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+6.4*</td><td><nobr>*Won 11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-0*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>28</td> <td>17</td> <td>.622</td> <td>8</td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>98.2</td> <td>95.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>26</td> <td>20</td> <td>.565</td> <td>10 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>89.7</td> <td>87.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Oklahoma
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>24</td> <td>23</td> <td>.511</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*24*</td> <td>*23*</td> <td>*.511*</td> <td>*13*</td> <td><nobr>*12-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-15*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-15*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.6*</td> <td>*97.3*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.3*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>24</td> <td>25</td> <td>.490</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-4</nobr></td> <td>90.0</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>22</td> <td>25</td> <td>.468</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>14-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>99.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>22</td> <td>25</td> <td>.468</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>14-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>91.1</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>20</td> <td>27</td> <td>.426</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>14-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-1</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>99.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>19</td> <td>29</td> <td>.396</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>6-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>89.8</td> <td>91.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>19</td> <td>29</td> <td>.396</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>11-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>102.1</td> <td>106.9</td> <td class="redfont">-4.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>17</td> <td>29</td> <td>.370</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>89.5</td> <td>95.8</td> <td class="redfont">-6.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

 Upcoming Games:
 February 8th - @







- KCAL

February 11th - vs.







- FSN

February 13th - vs.







- FSN

February 15th - vs.







- FSN

February 21st - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I swear Smush Parker/Kobe Bryant/Devean Gerge/Brian Cook/Kwame Brown MUST be the crappiest Laker starting 5 from 1980 till now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I swear Smush Parker/Kobe Bryant/Devean Gerge/Brian Cook/Kwame Brown MUST be the crappiest Laker starting 5 from 1980 till now.


Just take Kobe out of there.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Prepare for a blow out.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Kobe has singlehandedly beaten them this season, so why would tuesday be any different? Even though dallas has won 11 straight, they still have yet to prove that that they could guard kobe. Their entire team, if their lives depended on it, couldn't guard kobe 5 on 1. So as long as Kobe doesn't injure himself or get into foul trouble, I expect a win.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres BCook at? I no it said in the other thread that he had taken a leave or something, so whats up with him?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Prepare for a blow out.


Yes, us blowing out Dallas.

Lakers win by 10,000,000,000.

Kobe has 493827492378.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is a loss.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobes teamates better bring their_ A_ game or else the Lakers could come to a complete crash. Kobe is Peod right now; about as mad as he was at the end of Dec but this time he has good reason to be. What I mean by crash is similar of what happened last year in the middle of March. I think they only won 2 of the last 18 games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> wheres BCook at? I no it said in the other thread that he had taken a leave or something, so whats up with him?



Is it already that time of month? j/k.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> This is a loss.



Sad but true. No Mihm probably for sure. Odom, I doubt will play either...

Brown cant do anything peroid. 

Smush is a panzy.

And Dallas will be gunning for Kobe Bryant, and if there was ever a time this season they could get away with double and triple teaming the crap out of him, it will be durning this game. There was an ocasional chance before when healthy one of Kobe's team might jump up to the challenge and make something once every ten tries or so.. Now those two are not even in the game, so its over already..

Will be painful.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Major props to BCook, these game threads are by far the best on this forum. In fact they are the best I've seen. Excellent excellent threads. But now that I'm looking at it, LakerFreak posted it. Well, major props to you as well. These Laker game threads are awesome. You should feel lucky to have such dedicated mods and BCook isn't even a mod!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

No matter if this team sucks or not, i will be very disapointed if we lose again


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Most likely...

No Odom
No Mihm
No BCook


Soooo..... umm... 

Smush
Kobe
DGeorge
Sasha
Kwame
Bynum
Luke

Thats our whole rotation now.... nice....


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooks out too??


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

Still have a chance of winning. Never look down.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm gonna surprised myself by saying this

lakers will win


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

From latimes: 

"Rookie forward Ronny Turiaf will officially receive his work visa today and is eligible to play tonight for the Lakers.

Turiaf, a French citizen who signed with the Lakers on Jan. 17, has not been able to play because he has only a student visa."


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It doesn't matter if Kobe goes off tonight, because with the way the Lakers have been defender, the Mavericks might score 130 points tonight. Terry and Nowitzki will both be 30 or more I think. 

Plus I doubt Kobe scores more than 40. They'll be playing 5 on 1 on him tonight, and as we've seen, other Lakers players can't do anything with the ball and a wide open look, so goes another loss.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This loosing streaks gotta end with Dallas tonight. A win tonight and the next road game is the type of momentum the Lakers need for the second half of the season.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Mavs are coming into this game prepared like never before...105-80 Mavs victory(Kobe may get all 80)


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Lakers will win, i dunno how or why, but they win....

GO LAKERS!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Reserves
> <TABLE align=center border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle>L. Walton</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle>S. Vujacic</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle>A. Bynum</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle>D. Green</TD><TD vAlign=top>V. Wafer</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle>
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just look at the Mavs bench compared to ours. Thay says it all.......big huge pile of SUCK.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> wheres BCook at? I no it said in the other thread that he had taken a leave or something, so whats up with him?



What's the deal w/ Cookie? I didn't see anything in another thread, have a link?

At least Turiaf's able to play tonight. It looks like we shold get a nice long look at Bynum and our other young BIg guys tonight, Kwame and Turiaf. Maybe something good will come of all these guys being out.....one can hope.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Turiaf!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This game will also be on NBA TV for you out of area guys.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

The Mavs top 5 on the bench probably beats our starting lineup.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Today bunch of Heiynas(mavs) attack really sick Lion (lakers). I hope we will survive after tonight's game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm is out, Turiaf is in Houston, and *Odom will play.*


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Mihm is out, Turiaf is in Houston, and *Odom will play.*


Wow, this is a pleasant surprise.

Man I reallly hope we can get the W against the Mavs. We tend to play them well (see last year and this year) but they're on an 11 game winning streak. But I still got hope!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

damn! I wanted to see some Turiaf! Oh well. Im predicting a blowout by the Lakers. Kobe drops 50.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hopefully we can get this one done. Im not sure on how Lamar will play tonight. Kobe as expected will probably carry the load.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

o boy im going to Carl's Jr to get me a Karrem and Kobe Poster...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Dirk jumpshot from 17 feet and it's 2-0 Dallas.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

9-0 Dallas already!! Damnit play some D!!! :curse: :curse: 

:hurl:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

14-3 Mavs.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers gonnnananannan wooop the MAVS 172 to 70! KOBE GOING FOR 101!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Whoever(..and that doesn't include me) thought this Laker team will make the playoffs, should start thinking about eating their words. This team bad....I mean really bad.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's 21-6 Mavs and Bynum came in at the 5 minute mark. He had a pretty nice block on Stackhouse.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

No **** Jiminy cricket.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: OT Kobe looks like Tupac in that poster..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

6 points? Good job guys......


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

By the beard of Zeus!! We suck!! :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

how is bynum playing


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Kobe: 2-7. Looks like avery johnson has a brain in that head of his afterall (you couldn't tell from their last matchup).


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

at half time lead cut down to 11


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice lil run for the Lakers, Down 11 at the half.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Kobe's missing shots but our other guys finally showed up in the 2nd, especially COOK!
Also, Kobe hasn't really forced anything and is hitting the open man, even after that dismal 1st quarter. Good sign.

Down 11 going into the half, but you gotta love the way the guys ended the half. I still think we can win!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Make it respectable at least. We are playing the number one seed.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lead cut to 6 by Kobe


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't believe my eyes. Only down by 3 points.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lead cut down to 1 by lamar


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow we can actually win this 1!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Devan's 3 point play cuts it down to 2


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I know this is OT, but the Hawks beat the Pistons. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers tied at 62


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers lead! Wow what a turn around.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers Up ! 66-64


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers Lead by 2


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe is fukin jacking up 3's when they are not falling


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

We had 2 point lead and we just blew it? why didn't phil take timeout ? WTF :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont fukin believe 4th qtr lineup. no odom no kobe. Whats phil thinking.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I dont fukin believe 4th qtr lineup. no odom no kobe. Whats phil thinking.


Im pretty sure thats Lamar in the #7 jersey.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lead backup by 13. what a mediocre Coaching by Phil Jackson. this is on him.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

It's ****ing over. Once Luke and Sashsa came in for George/Smush... :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

why is cook on bench? only phil jackson will know.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

2 nice plays by luke.. but where's cook??? stick him in!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

God damn Phil is a ****ing moron coach. He's leaving in KWAME for god's sake.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

now its kobe going out of control


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

it would have been better if we would have lost from the beginning ie without takeing lead in between. Now its really sucks bcoz we came back from 19 point lead and blew it up at the end.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Only if kobe had a overall good game. He's 5-20 from the field.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

where is smush parker today? I think he is not upto the challenge. he doesen't deserve a starting spot.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Only if kobe had a overall good game. He's 5-20 from the field.


Yeah everyones so quick to blame everyone else on the team.. and yet Kobe is shooting 25%. And since I turned it on he's hucked rediculous 3's.. the one time I seen him pass to Cook he drained a 3 ball.

Smush is playing hard....


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Jesus Stu Nance is such a homer... Odum stumbles.

But why did Kobe just foul Howard for no reason.

Tech on Laaamer.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Yeah everyones so quick to blame everyone else on the team.. and yet Kobe is shooting 25%. And since I turned it on he's hucked rediculous 3's.. the one time I seen him pass to Cook he drained a 3 ball.
> 
> *Smush is playing hard...*.



Please let that be sarcasm.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is screwing us over. He tried to bury the Mavs way too soon. Why the crazy threes? It's nice to see that our team has some sort of life.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

At least Cook had a good game, it's nice to see someone else step up when Kobe isn't playing well.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe man for 1 day can you please pass to cook?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll be the first to give Odom props too. We (especially myself) have beat him to death lately. At least he's playing hurt out there and trying to make shots down the stretch. Yes, the tech was dumb and his defense has been very weak. But, nobody else has had a standout defensive game. I think we'll turn things back in the right direction after the All-Star break.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

The lakers are just embarrasing themselves now... can't even lose w/ class anymore... what do they have left??


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope Kwame gets the **** out of LA in the very near future. He can't even make a lay up or catch the ball with his greasy butterfingers.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe jacking up 3's like there's no tommorow. So much for him shooting fewer 3's this season in the triangle. He's on pace to shatter last season's absurb total for attempts.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, I didn't think the rest of you guys would be so down today.
I mean, most of us were expecting a loss anyway right? Sure we came back and got the lead 3rd but we were playing the best team in the west (they are now  ) and we are a mediocre team. Let's let go of this loss and just look forward to tomorrow's game.

Props to Odom and Cook, but Kwame and Kobe were definitely terrible.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wheres my 5k uCash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm telling you man, Wafer is getting waived.

Personaly, I liked what Phil did in the end. His team was getting fustrated about some bad fouls and tech calls (that George one was very bad) so He brings the team in and sets an example to the refs, to pretty much show the his team that his is with them or on their side. 

I did not see this game but I think that move by Phil pretty much described it all.


I saw a very bad look on Kobe's face. I have seen him very mad after a couple of games, but this one he had the look of disapointment and doubt. If he becomes doubtful about his team or his own ablity to lead this team then their season is over.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

The One said:


> I saw a very bad look on Kobe's face. I have seen him very mad after a couple of games, but this one he had the look of disapointment and doubt. *If he becomes doubtful about his team or his own ablity to lead this team then their season is over.*


I really don't see that happening. He'll have some bad games once in a while but he'll never doubt himself or his abilities to lead a team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

mang said:


> but Kwame and Kobe were definitely terrible.


Besides taking threes, was Kobe shooting to much. Was he the reason for the let down or was it the usual matchup problems? 

At least Odom did play well and Cook is still shooting at a high percentage.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

It will be too late by then. we are already back to .500

bottom line is Smush,luke,devean,kwame is no fit for this team. they cant be consistent. Smush does not deserve starting spot.




Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll be the first to give Odom props too. We (especially myself) have beat him to death lately. At least he's playing hurt out there and trying to make shots down the stretch. Yes, the tech was dumb and his defense has been very weak. But, nobody else has had a standout defensive game. I think we'll turn things back in the right direction after the All-Star break.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

mang said:


> I really don't see that happening. He'll have some bad games once in a while but he'll never doubt himself.


He may be doubting his team now because I have never seen Kobe look like that. During the end of last year, Kobe just looked fustrated. Here he had a face that said "I give up!"


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I never want to see Walton step on the court EVER again..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Alright. Let somebody be honest with no sarcasm. How did Smush Play? He may not have scored that much but was he *in* the game? Did he make an attempt on Offense or Defense?

Cause I remember last game he was obviously just thinking about his guarenteed money this year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW. Cookie had his best game. Where's B34C when you need him? :rofl:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What exactly does Sasha do that gives people the indication that he's ever going to be a starting point guard? He can shoot it sometimes, but he rarely creates plays and gets to the paint maybe twice every full moon.

The Lakers had a shot, they shouldn't be blaming the refs that they can't stop penetration whatsoever.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> What exactly does Sasha do that gives people the indication that he's ever going to be a starting point guard? He can shoot it sometimes, but he rarely creates plays and gets to the paint maybe twice every full moon.
> 
> The Lakers had a shot, they shouldn't be blaming the refs that they can't stop penetration whatsoever.


Who said that Sasha should be a starter? He good coming of the bench for energy, pressure defense, and the occaisional open shot, that's all.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm not talking about this forum, I'm talking about the people calling in to the radio stations and my friends who think he's the future of the position for the Lakers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> I'm not talking about this forum, I'm talking about the *people calling in to the radio stations* and my friends who think he's the future of the position for the Lakers.


Then they are crazy. It will realy take a real good kick in the balls for him to wake up and play like a starter. For now, he remains in our collection of SUCK we call the bench.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

phil agreed in post game interview that he made a bad move on sittin cook on the bench


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just come back from college, arr another L, hope we can win the next game in Houston


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Haha, DannyM, so much for Kobe destroying KVH...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Postgame Notes



> Brian Cook scored a career-high 28 points on 12-of-16 shooting tonight. He had more points in the second quarter (12) than the Lakers had in the first quarter as a team (10). The 10 first quarter points by L.A. is the fewest scored by an opponent in any quarter this season and tied for the fewest in any first quarter in franchise-history.





> Dallas attempted twice as many free throws (44) as Los Angeles attempted. The 44 free throw attempts ties the season high set back on 12/12 vs. the Lakers.


Postgame Quotes

Mavericks guard Adrian Griffin








On if he was surprised by Brian Cook's hot shooting:
"We knew that he could shoot the ball. He really shot the ball well tonight. He is the reason why the Lakers stayed in it the way they did."

Lakers Head Coach Phil Jackson








Talk about Brian Cook’s game tonight?
"Brian was terrific tonight from the field. I wish we could have had another guy step up along with him."

Lakers guard Kobe Bryant








Talk about Brian Cook’s great shooting from the field?
"He did a great job tonight, spotting up and hitting those open shots. He’s was the one guy for us that was consistent the whole night long."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm... What a convenient choice of quotes... :biggrin:


----------

